# Conversion from old to new system.



## JR5280 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have searched the threads but can't find any on this subject. I am on the verge of changing my existing equipment to all new technology. I think I have the ability to wire up and do the settings for the new components. But, since I don't anticipate that I will be able to accomplish the entire changeover in 1 or 2 days, I would like some suggestions on what sequence to make the various hookups. I know there are probably interdependancies between different components for making setups, but I don't know what they are.

My new system will be relatively simple: a 32" 1080p LCD HDTV(new purchase), a 7.2 channel A/V receiver(new purchase), a Blu-ray player with Wi-Fi(new purchase), and satellite HD reception(new purchase). I will wire a 5.1 speaker arrangement for the main area with a second zone/2 speaker stereo setup for audio only.

Here is the to-do list (that I have thought of, there are probably more, please add):
-Connect TV to receiver
-Connect Blu-ray to receiver
-Connect speakers to receiver
-Have satellite company install HD reception
-Install Wi-Fi router

So please help me get from A to Z with the least amount of hair pulling.
Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I usually set up my AVR, Speakers, sources, TV in that order. No particular reason other than I find it easier to tidy up the cables as I go.

If you are concerned with making sure everything works along the way, go TV, AVR, Speakers, Sources.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like you already have a good handle on what you need to do. My only advice would be to make sure you have enough cables on hand, there's nothing worse than having all the components unboxed and then realizing you're short a HDMI cable!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I like to set up my AVR first making sure that all my connections and speakers are working properly just with radio, cd and my test tones, then I go onto the tv,pj, then bd or dvd player after that.


----------



## JR5280 (Jan 13, 2011)

Infrasonic,
Thanks for the good advice. I think I prefer your 2nd sequence. I should have no trouble with cable congestion. Appreciate the help.
JR5280


----------



## JR5280 (Jan 13, 2011)

Marshall,
Thanks for the help. Your second sequence looks like the best for me. I appreciate your advise. I'm sure it will work.
JR5280


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

before buying cables (speaker, IC, HDMI ) make sure that you get enough or add extra length to work on cable management behind rack.


----------

